
Comcast and Verizon Are Interested in Fox's Film, TV Assets - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-11-16/comcast-is-said-to-approach-fox-to-acquire-tv-film-assets
======
Mrtierne
Probably a better fit with Disney or Comcast. Verizon needs to work on Oath
first.

